# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Trekking Xuyên rừng Cát Bà

## hangnt

*Xuyên rừng quốc gia Cát Bà để vào làng chài Việt Hải, điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của Hải Phòng, đây là một cung đường trekking khá lý tưởng, đặc biệt với du khách nước ngoài, bởi sự hấp dẫn của chuyến đi, thời gian vừa phải, dễ tổ chức, chi phí không cao..*



Rừng quốc gia Cát Bà là nơi lý tưởng để trekking xuyên rừng

1. Hành trình băng rừng dù không quá dài - khoảng 8km - song phần lớn du khách chọn cách đến Việt Hải bằng đường biển, nếu có trekking cũng chỉ một đoạn ngắn. Chúng tôi chia nhau nước uống và đồ ăn nhẹ trên lối mòn ở cửa rừng. Những đồ đạc nặng như lều trại được giao cho cánh con trai.

100m đầu tiên thường là đoạn đường khó khăn nhất với những người có phần lớn thời gian trong tuần ngồi văn phòng. Đã thế con đường mòn cứ tăng dần độ cao theo các bậc đá được sắp xếp để dễ nhận ra lối đi giữa cây rừng rậm rạp. Đi trên đường mòn, thảm lá mục ẩm ướt dưới gót giày. Hai bên sườn núi là rừng thân gỗ dày đặc, có cây đổ xuống chắn ngang lối đi, cây khác thì thả xuống bộ rễ chùm tuyệt đẹp hoặc tạo thành cổng chào trên đường.

Thỉnh thoảng chúng tôi dừng lại quan sát và chụp ảnh một số sinh vật, chủ yếu là các loại côn trùng như bọ que hay nhện. Trong tĩnh lặng của rừng chỉ có tiếng thở hổn hển và tiếng cười nói lao xao của cả nhóm. Không khí thật trong trẻo, còn ánh nắng ở tít trên cao, bên ngoài vòm cây kín lá.

Sau gần ba giờ đi trong rừng, chúng tôi đến Ao Ếch cách cửa rừng khoảng 4km và từ đây đến làng chài Việt Hải cũng khoảng 4km. Ao Ếch là một khu vực rừng ngập nước trên núi cao duy nhất ở miền Bắc, nơi nước không bao giờ cạn, thậm chí vào mùa mưa còn ngập cả lối đi. Ao Ếch có diện tích khoảng 3ha với loài thực vật được bảo vệ nghiêm ngặt là cây và nước mọc thành một quần thể rất đẹp và bí ẩn. Ao Ếch là nơi cư trú của chuột, nhím, rùa núi, rắn, ếch, nhái, cua, cá...

Chúng tôi nghỉ chân ăn trưa ngay bên bờ Ao Ếch với món bánh mì cay nổi tiếng của Hải Phòng. Vài thanh niên địa phương cũng dừng lại nghỉ chân, mỗi người vác theo một bao tải đựng quả bứa rừng mà họ cho biết có thể nấu canh chua hoặc làm thuốc.




Một góc Ao Ếch
2. Đoạn từ Ao Ếch đi Việt Hải đường mòn vòng quanh vách núi đá vôi vẫn khuất dưới tán cây rừng kín đặc, các loại dây leo chằng chéo trên mặt đất. Những câu chuyện vẫn nổ như pháo rang dù cả nhóm đã bắt đầu thấm mệt vì không có nước uống. Trước đó, một bạn trong nhóm có nickname là “Bụi đường ca” nửa đùa nửa thật bảo rằng: “Tiếp tục đi, chúng ta vẫn còn hai chai nước!”.

Phần lớn nước uống mang theo đã hết trên đường cùng với các túi hoa quả. Nửa chặng đường khá mệt đã qua khiến cả nhóm uống quá nhiều nước và thanh toán bớt đồ ăn cho nhẹ người!

Dù vậy càng đi chúng tôi càng bất ngờ trước những vách đá dựng đứng, những khe hẹp dốc ngược, đôi lúc phải bám vào rễ cây và vách đá để đu người lên - xuống. Có bạn còn bị ong rừng tấn công. Cảnh hoang dã và bí ẩn của khu rừng cũng như sự mất dấu lối mòn khiến chúng tôi nhận ra mình đã... lạc đường! Mấy chàng trai thăm dò các lối đi tiếp đều phải quay về và cả nhóm quyết định trở lại ngã ba lúc nãy đã ngập ngừng chọn hướng.

Tìm lại được lối mòn về Việt Hải, chúng tôi tự động chia thành hai nhóm bởi một nhóm do ham chụp ảnh lại chậm chạp nên tụt lại sau. Quá khát, ai nấy vừa đi vừa ao ước giá lúc này có ai bán một chai bia lạnh thì đắt mấy cũng mua! Bất ngờ, tại một chỗ nghỉ chân, một thành viên nhóm sau chợt nhìn thấy một chai nước 300ml còn khoảng một nửa đặt trên thân cây bên đường.

Cả bọn phân tích rất nhanh: đây đúng là một trong hai chai nước đã được “Bụi đường ca” nhắc đến khi nãy - món quà quý giá nhóm đi trước để lại cho chúng tôi. Mỗi người chỉ được một nắp nước nhưng cũng đỡ khát hẳn. Niềm vui đồng đội đã thôi thúc chúng tôi tiếp tục hành trình.

Đi khoảng gần 1km nữa, chúng tôi lại tìm thấy một chai nước cũng chỉ còn một nửa được đặt trên một tờ báo giữa bãi đất trống. Vẫn là chai nước chia sẻ của bạn bè rất đúng lúc. Những nắp nước lại được chuyền tay nhau. Nhóm sau đuổi kịp nhóm đi trước tại một bãi cỏ lớn có trồng rất nhiều cam và bưởi. Những quả bưởi tuy còn non nhưng cũng giúp chống lại cơn khát.

Dấu hiệu của làng bản đã rất gần. Phía trước là một lối mòn xuyên qua trảng cỏ xanh mượt cao ngập đầu, qua bên kia con suối con đường trở nên rộng thênh thang. Sau nhiều giờ xuyên rừng quốc gia Cát Bà, chúng tôi đến với Việt Hải.



Những bước đầu tiên trên lối mòn vào rừng



Chuẩn bị leo vách đá



Một chặng gian nan

_Theo Tuổi trẻ_

----------


## nguyenkhac

Đi thía này cũng thích nhưng pải chuẩn bị chu đáo  :Big Grin:

----------


## yeuhanoi

:Big Grin:  , mình cũng thích thi thoảng đi khám phá thế này

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Vào đây thám hiểm thật là tuyệt vời
chỉ sợ muỗi rừng... thoai

----------


## thunhunguyet

Leo núi mình sợ lém chả dám leo

----------


## vannguyen_1811

Oa đât nước con người việt nam đẹp vô cùng. Well come Quý khách đến với Việt Nam

----------


## tuyetmuahe

thích vào nhưng nơi nguyên sinh, hoang sơ thế này

----------


## vemaybayq

Hi...Đẹp quá..Leo núi mệt nhoài..Không biết trên đó có nhiều vắt ko nhỉ??

----------


## girlxinh9x

thèm được đi như vậy quá

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là một tour du lịch thú vị nhưng không phải ai cũng đi được

----------


## linhkata

hixhix, khung cảnh đẹp quá à

----------

